# Table Saw Auxillary Fence w/Featherboard



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today's project is a featherboard attachment for my table saw auxiliary fence.

I have seen these before so they're not new. My next project will have dadoes cut in the sides so the back can be recessed. I figured today would be a good day to prepare, especially since it is raining with thunderstorms in the area. YAY, that's actually a good thing! :smile::smile:

I already had an auxiliary fence with holes drilled for the fence clamps (Rockler brand). It was a simple matter of finding a piece of scrap to use. Heck, it took me longer to find a suitable piece of plywood than it did to make the dang thing.

After a few measurements and various pencil marks scribbled onto the wood, I cut it to the final shape. I drilled a pair of holes for the featherboard to attach with a pair of 5/16 inch bolts. I sanded off the sharp edges so I won't hurt me!

Nothing fancy, but using the featherboard should help keep the wood flat to the table as it passes over the blade. Since my dado will be 1/4 x 1/4, I think I will just use the single blade and make a couple of passes. I must be getting lazy in my old age. :grin:

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it! :grin:

Mike


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nice !


gary


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...Since my dado will be 1/4 x 1/4..."

Making more drawers, Mike? 
I'm doing the same. Put everything else on hold and focusing on trying to get some order into my shop. You guys have shamed me into action.
I started doing the drawer tongues with the router, than went back to using the dado stack on the saw...just so much easier.
The router route went sideways when I pulled the Bosch 1619 off a 5' high shelf...one handed (other one was holding something else).
Big mistake; I re-injured my rotator cuff trying to lower the machine to a normal carrying position. Not like I didn't prethink it through...I just thought I was 25 again.
So, in short, Ibuprofen is my BFF.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "...Since my dado will be 1/4 x 1/4..."
> 
> Making more drawers, Mike?
> I'm doing the same. Put everything else on hold and focusing on trying to get some order into my shop. You guys have shamed me into action.
> ...


Picked up a new project last night. A friend of ours wants a lockable cabinet (w/casters) for her classroom. 48Hx36Wx20D.

I will use the router to cross cut the dadoes for the top and bottom and the TS to rip the recess for the back.

No drawers this time. 
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy Hanna!
You're busier than a one armed bandit, Mike...

I've always made the distinction between 'work' and 'a job' .
I usually ask somebody that 'can't find a job' why they don't just work for themselves(?).
I just get a strange look in return; never had a really satisfactory answer.
_"I have my whatever degree in whatever field; there's no jobs."_


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*shock!*

Apparently I've butted in with unasked for advice 6,043 Times! That _doesn't_ include the other ones SWMBO is keeping track of...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Holy Hanna!
> You're busier than a one armed bandit, Mike...


The Energizer bunny has nothing on Mike :laugh2:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

I love your push stick, also. If you don´t mind, I´ll copy it and the fence.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "...Since my dado will be 1/4 x 1/4..."
> 
> Making more drawers, Mike?
> I'm doing the same. Put everything else on hold and focusing on trying to get some order into my shop. You guys have shamed me into action.
> ...


...peer pressure gotcha...it's a nasty thing...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> ...peer pressure gotcha...it's a nasty thing...


but having short legs and trying to run w/ the big dogs adds to the difficulty..


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very clever approach Mike!
Sid.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "...Since my dado will be 1/4 x 1/4..."
> 
> Making more drawers, Mike?
> I'm doing the same. Put everything else on hold and focusing on trying to get some order into my shop. You guys have shamed me into action.
> ...


Fixing up the shop must be catching. I have a 12x24 shed insulated, wired and with heat/AC. Had an L shaped counter on one end that wrapped another 6 feet toward the door. That and a storage rack really squeezed the work bench area. So I took the bench and rack out and put in a 6 ft wide set of shelves, that start about 20 inches above the floor and go to the ceiling. 8 inch wide shelves on the top, two 12 inch shelves on the bottom.

Can't believe how much difference that one foot made. I also have 6 feet of adjustable shelves on the opposite long wall on which I store matching plastic tubs with tops. Ends of boxes are labeled with contents. The shelves are wire racks so sawdust doesn't get into the boxes and falls through to the floor.

I also put a simple MDF door on the sander stand and just enclosed the stand under the sliding miter, so it is now a closed cabinet with two doors on front with a tight fit to keep dust out. That stand is on locking casters. Some 16 inch drawer slides just arrived from Rockler so I'm putting three drawers inside. I'm storing my 18 V tools in there, and the extra drawers will hold a lot of stuff.

While I was at it, I put some glued up and flattened wood under the edges of my Harbor Freight work bench to make it easier to clamp to the top edges.

One reason for all this is to elevate everything possible far enough off the floor so I can easily vacuum up all the dust. And, to get everything possible covered or enclosed to keep the sawdust out in the first place. I'll try to shoot a few pictures as I get it organized. It takes some time to figure out what will go where.


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2013)

Very neat job. What I'm most impressed on with is how neat everything is.


----------



## aganser (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for the post. Will be useful.


----------

